# Best Diving Knife?



## Gelarti (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi guys. 
I hope that this is in the right section of the forum – there’s so many to pick from. My question is related to scuba, so I think I should be OK.

More specifically, I am looking to pick your collective brains for recommendations on scuba diving knives. I have been using a budget piece of blunt steel so far and it’s time to upgrade to something more “pro” that’s not going to rust after a few dives.

Anyone got any particular faves that won’t break the bank (e.g. up to about $50)

Thanks


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Go over to Dive Pros and look at the spiderco H-1 knives. They dont rust at all and are guaranteed for life against rust. I have one on my BC and never have done any more than rinse it off. And they hold an edge better than steel. The drawback is they are smaller than the strap on knives and a little more pricey. I like the idea of just clipping mine to my BC and never loosing it. If you have a sheath I have two knives here without sheaths one is a tekna the other is an okona. $20 for both of them. Both have the line cutter as pictured.PM me if anyone is interested.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Gelarti (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Sealark - thanks for the response. Not heard of Spiderco before. Will check 'em out.

:thumbsup:

I also like the look of this scuba diving knife. 
Saw it on Amazon and it's got some good reviews.
Does titanium hold a sharp edge?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gelarti said:


> Hi Sealark - thanks for the response. Not heard of Spiderco before. Will check 'em out.
> 
> 
> Does titanium hold a sharp edge?


No not as good as steel about the same as stainless. Just check out the H 1 knives and you will get one.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I use a Riffe spearfisherman's knife for my primary, and an inexpensive folding type from walmart for the backup.
The Riffe will not rust if you rinse it....and is very sharp. Its used primarily for underwater hunting ...and is a great dagger style knife. Its not suitable for prying or as a screwdriver as some of the blunt tipped or thicker blade type knives though.
You will have to choose what your main purpose for the knife is.
If I know I'm gonna have to pry on something underwater.....I'll take a crowbar! - otherwise the dagger is the most useful.
I mount mine on the belt of the BC...so that I can remove it easily with one hand.
http://www.austinsdiving.com/prodde...UA-9861039-1&gclid=CMWmvOSXlLsCFYl9OgodK2gAdg

MBT Divers on Barrancas ave. usually stocks this knive....at the lower end of your budget.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Get a wasp knife! At least I think that's what they are called, they have a co2 container in the handle and a button you can push when you stab something, bet you could blow a watermelon sized hole into anything!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I use a wenoka (sp?). It is a bit dull. But then again, in 25 yrs I've never sharpened it. I rarely rinse it. It has rust at the hilt and a little in the line cutter. One yank when cutting fishing line and it still slices right through 60 lb braid. You have to put some muscle behind it to get it into a fishes head, but it works. 

It is hard to give up on old faithful. 

Firefish is steering you in the right direction. What is your intended use? Pithing fish, cutting fishing line, prying??


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

+1 for the titanium Wenoka. I picked up these for me, son & spouse from Leisure Pro years ago. The titanium serrated blade doesn't rust and has done all I've asked it to. You can get it in tanto (?) or pointed tip. The thing I like about it is that it clips into a hard sheath. I too mount it on my BC weight pocket. 

I also have a Riffe knife for hunting but honestly given that that simple little Wenoka stores so easily I tend to use it to dispatch fish more often than not.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I lost my $80 fog cutter while doing a beach dive(stupid surf), I felt naked only having one knife. Alyssa picked me up a used dive knife with a sheath from a garage sale for $5 and it's better quality than the one I lost. I like a big pointed knife on my leg, a chisel tip on my BC and a kill spike on my wrist, all bases covered. better to have one than need one I suppose.


----------

